# FINALLY ANISE SWALLOWTAILS!!!



## CoolMantid (Jul 9, 2012)

So you guys know that I have been raising butterflies for twice as long as I have been raising mantids. So that is about 5 years of butterflies.

I started small with only gulf fritillaries. But I lost all of them to parasites. Then I went to Painted Ladies, Red Admirals, Monarchs, Mourning Cloaks, Gulf Frits again 2 years later and then the cycle repeated itself each year excluding cabbage whites (also Buckeyes) who I get on and off. So no real knowing if they will lay for me also excluding gulf frits who have many broods throught every season in the year.

The last time I had Anise swallowtails where in 2008. I had only 6. They all died from storebought parsely which I bought because my fennel was too small. BUT now my fennel is almost as tall as me.  So I went to Santa Barbara this weekend and brought insect catching supplies. While was mountain biking I turned the corner and saw a hillside of WILD FENNEL!. Cuz fennel is an invasive species in Santa Barbara. It is kinda early for a second brood of them but I still continued looking. I actually climbed into this "fennel forest" ( People gave me strange looks  ) and I found 2 caterpillars. I am going back in 3 weeks to see if I can find more because they will be larger then.

They are eating fennel. They are 3rd instar

If I am lucky enough to have a male and female I can breed them and have more!!!!  

If not I will have to find a wild male or female which could be very hard.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 9, 2012)

I love how these guys are so lazy too crawl to a leaf so they bend backwards to reach it.


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2012)

so cute :wub: 

wont an adult attract a mate with pheremones?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 9, 2012)

They can but it is alot harder than moths.

I had pair most adult butterflies


----------



## Chivalry (Jul 10, 2012)

Can you give me a link or two for more info on raising them? I'm definitely interested.

Also, do you know how far they can travel? I get them in my garden and they can devour plants... but I can't stand the thought of squishing them so I usually chuck them as far as I can into the neighbor's yard. It's probably naive. But I'm thinking now, maybe I should just bring them in the house when I find them.

Fennel, eh? Interesting because they certainly seem attracted to my dill (which is related).


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 10, 2012)

Thats great you are finding caterpillars in your yard.

Chucking them across to the neighbors house? hmmmm. They probably died.

I think you are finding the Black Swallowtail and not the Anise because Anise Swallowtails are more common the west coast. Black swallowtails look litterally the same as caterpillars and eat dill and fennel. Next time you see the cats take a picture and PM me. Definetly (if you can) send some too me. I have always wanted to try Black Swallowtails.

Put em all in a cup and ship them 2 me  

Adult Black Swallowtail Male





Adult Black Swallowtail Female





Adult Anise Swallowtail Male and Female





There is a difference in wings sizes for male and females. Males are smaller and females are larger

You necessarly dont need a link as most people say "Buy ferns for your caterpillars to hide in." This statement is wrong because there is only one butterfly species that I am aware of that lays eggs on ferns.

I'll talk to you about it in our PM


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 10, 2012)

One of the cats molted last night but it still looks the same. It is now 3rd instar maybe it was 1st when I found it.

Anyways in a week when they will start to look different. I will take more pics.

I woke up this morning to find one fennel branch completely gone.

Did you know 1st, 2nd and 3rd instar cats camoflauge as bird poop?


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2012)

i caught an old adult tiger swallowtail on echinacea yesterday, can u help me sex it? maybe it's a female who can give me a few eggs B)


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 10, 2012)

Take pictures of the end/tip of the abdomen


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Take pictures of the end/tip of the abdomen


i will but first i have to clear my bowels  

i've been having bad irregularity for like 2 weeks

maybe it's an allergy thing


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 10, 2012)

agent A said:


> i will but first i have to clear my bowels
> 
> i've been having bad irregularity for like 2 weeks
> 
> maybe it's an allergy thing


Yea...TMI!

But if you take pics I can tell the gender instantly.

I have a method


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Yea...TMI!
> 
> But if you take pics I can tell the gender instantly.
> 
> I have a method


sorry lol :blush: 

pics uploading as i type

i think it's male


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2012)

here we go:
















and the verdict is...


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 10, 2012)

Male. Males have those classpers at the end to hold on the female


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Male. Males have those classpers at the end to hold on the female


I thought so!! I wanna breed these guys soooo bad


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 10, 2012)

Same. Tiger Swallowtails eat willow I think


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 11, 2012)

LUCKY!!!!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 11, 2012)

They have nearly doubled in size and it hasnt even been a week since I found them!

Photoshoot time!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 11, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> LUCKY!!!!!!


Lol do you want some if I breed them?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Lol do you want some if I breed them?


*&lt;inside of here is sarcasm&gt;*

&lt;NO I DONT WANT THE COOLEST SWALLOWTAIL EVER&gt;

OF COURSE I WANT THEM IF U BREED!!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 11, 2012)

This is the coolest swallowtail?


----------



## agent A (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it's the tiger swallowtail


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 11, 2012)

Even though this is probably the rarest US species of swallowtail it probably isnt the coolest


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 12, 2012)

Rare = Cool

Caterpillars of this species rule!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 12, 2012)

Yea. I do love these guys!

Ill try to breed them.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just caught some black swallowtail eggs!!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice any pics?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 12, 2012)

Not yet really busy right now. I'm about to go to a wake so I really don't have much time to post pics


----------



## agent A (Jul 12, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Just caught some black swallowtail eggs!!!!


how do u catch an egg??


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)

In these pics they are 3rd instar now they are 4th instar!!!!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)

In these pics they are also 3rd instar


----------

